# (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspects



## Ryu Deacon (Mar 15, 2013)

Never too deep...

lets see how should i start this, hmm...

Witch type of Genitalia do you people prefer to use for your Fursona: Human, semi-Animalistic or full Animal Styled Genitalia and why?
I see many going for complete Human Style(even on real life Reptile Species of all things:/). Why is that so?, is it simply a lack of Imagination/ Knowledge, disgust or what? I do fave quite a few pieces with Human Genitalia but personally prefer most Furs to be semi- or fully animalistic having the Genitalia respective of their Species. _Am i a bestialist/ zoophile because of that?
_
Same could be said by Female Genitalia, one could even go so far as to flag this as subtle discrimination against Females, lots of creativity done on Male Genitalia but seemingly no creativity flowing into the aspects of Female Privates, i know, im get over my self with such an assumption.
Speaking of Females how do you like to portray their secondary Gender Aspects(Breasts), simple Human, Multi, Natural Animal, Crotch, Utters or none at all?
AS for the those of the Intersex/ Herm Type, same questions as above plus what kind of variation do you all prefer/have your Genitalia and why?
Other things, the Godforsaken Tail Hole! On the Tail its self, at the crease between Body and Tail or on the Bottom of the Butt like a Human?

more Questions to possibly come...


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Though I probably will not ever ask for pictures to be made of my fursona totally nude and erect, you can bet he has full lupine genitals with a knot and everything. But again, we can only assume because I personally don't ask for Furry porn. I figure that any picture with my Black wolf fursona in it is erotic as it is.

And yes, in his world as in ours, there is a common myth that Black men are more well-endowed. How much he personally measures- is none of your concern.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Human genitalia's probably so popular among furs because _oh I don't know_ it's hot to humans?
Lol, but honestly if someone were to draw a fur with feral genitals, they'd have to look up pictures for reference of said genitals and that makes more than a few people uncomfortable.

As far as how I feel about Intersex genitals, it would be a breath of fresh air to see realistic intersex goodies.


----------



## Growlmon (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Time to go full awkward on this one... Although I'm almost surely not going to get a pic for this, but I've seen my 'sona as having more or less human-like genitalia, HOWEVER, I did adapt in the kind of way that reptiles keep their genitalia inside of them and when preparing for sex it comes out.  However for my 'sona, it can be in or out at will, and it can hang out either normal or erect, including the testicles.

Oh middle-school health classes... I will never be able to think about this subject without the feeling of immaturity.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Human, because animal genitalia is gross and seems too much onto the bestiality side for my liking.

As for breasts, it doesn't matter to me if they are there or not... but if they are, only two please. I like them, but some characters look better without them.


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Mine have genitals, but when they're not actually using them, they're covered by fur.
I.e. a male's manhood will be concealed in the fur of his nether regions, like if he was wearing furry underwear.
Same with females. Crotch and nipples are covered.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Human. As zenia says animal genitals are gross in my view and too bestial. When I first came across 'knots' I thought it was a tumorous growth. e_O 
In accordance with zenia the only time I think multiple breasts is a good thing is in images deliberately designed to prompt feelings of disgust, such as horror film monster designs. 

Tailhole, not so bothered, but should be in the human place too. Lest it ramble away on its journeys off into mystery.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

I don't describe the genitalia of my "fursona" in detail because... Jesus Christ that is fucking weird :\


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

I feel awkward in this thread, being a dragon and all that...

Luckily I don't have any NSFW images of my fursona and don't plan on having any. As to the question, I don't know. I don't have much of an interest in furry porn.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

I prefer more human anatomy when it comes to genitalia.

Dog dicks will never interest me, and I'll never own a Bad Dragon toy.

EDIT: I do, however, seem to enjoy when a mammal anthro has a sheath. Don't particularly know why.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Fallowfox said:


> Human. As zenia says animal genitals are gross in my view and too bestial. When I first came across 'knots' I thought it was a tumorous growth. e_O
> In accordance with zenia the only time I think multiple breasts is a good thing is in images deliberately designed to prompt feelings of disgust, such as horror film monster designs.
> 
> Tailhole, not so bothered, but should be in the human place too. Lest it ramble away on its journeys off into mystery.



I used to roam the dark halls of Sofurry in my younger days, and the only good reason a person should find a knot erotic is for the "tie" function. It creates a situation in which two lovers are forced to remain next to each other and thus cuddle. You often see it in more romantic stories. I think dog cock looks mangled though. :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Ricky said:


> I don't describe the genitalia of my "fursona" in detail because... Jesus Christ that is fucking weird :\



I don't have a fursona. All awkward situations evaded.



Butterflygoddess said:


> I used to roam the dark halls of Sofurry  in my younger days, and the only good reason a person should find a  knot erotic is for the "tie" function. It creates a situation in which  two lovers are forced to remain next to each other and thus cuddle. You  often see it in more romantic stories. I think dog cock looks mangled  though. :/



Yes, I'm familiar with this function from nature documentaries, as it happens. 

'It's his first mate and he's been interrupted. The wolf tries to pull away but is surprised to find he can't. They lock for up to half an hour,'

5 minutes of watching a terrified wolf thinking it's going to drop off


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Definitely human anatomy. As has been said previously, dog genitalia on dog-people is really creepy.


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

My preferred genital is fluff.



Raptros said:


> I don't have much of an interest in furry porn.


Nobody likes a liar, Raptros.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Definitely human anatomy. As has been said previously, dog genitalia on dog-people is really creepy.



It's funny to commission dog porn with human dicks because someone will ALWAYS complain :lol:

(obviously NSFW)

oh, and...


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Ricky said:


> It's funny to commission dog porn with human dicks because someone will ALWAYS complain :lol:
> 
> (obviously NSFW)
> 
> oh, and...


That... looks like a cub.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Ricky said:


> It's funny to commission dog porn with human dicks because someone will ALWAYS complain :lol:
> 
> (obviously NSFW)
> 
> oh, and...



Oh man... >__>

I agree though, animal wangs are nasty  Animal holes are worse though in my opinion...


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Day Coydog said:


> Nobody likes a liar, Raptros.


'tis true, though I would note the use of the word "much" since there are actually _some_ very well drawn pieces amongst the trillions of crappy "art". I'm still not a terribly sexual person though. As to the topic, I agree with the others that feral penises on anthro characters is just, strange and not aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Raptros said:


> 'tis true, though I would note the use of the word "much" since there are actually _some_ very well drawn pieces amongst the trillions of crappy "art". I'm still not a terribly sexual person though. As to the topic, I agree with the others that feral penises on anthro characters is just, strange and not aesthetically pleasing.


You're 15, so you're legally obliged not to have an interest in porn anyway. x3


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Fallowfox said:


> You're 15, so you're legally obliged not to have an interest in porn anyway. x3


As if anyone follows that rule. :V


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Raptros said:


> As if anyone follows that rule. :V



Some do, me NOT inclueded, but it has been almost 2 months since I've seen any NSFW anything. I don't miss it as much I thought I would have, oddly.

I won't personally speak on the matter, but I will say people like what they like.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

I think both look good, on respective characters. I haven't decided what to do with my 'sona yet, really, but since furs are a mix of the two I don't think there's anything wrong with either the human or feral genitals. When it comes to boobs, though, I'd limit it to two, in the human location.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



BlueStreak98 said:


> I think both look good, on respective characters. I haven't decided what to do with my 'sona yet, really, but since furs are a mix of the two I don't think there's anything wrong with either the human or feral genitals. When it comes to boobs, though, I'd limit it to two, in the human location.


I find boobs on species that don't naturally have them disturbing. Boobs are should be limited to mammals.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Raptros said:


> I find boobs on species that don't naturally have them disturbing. Boobs are should be limited to mammals.


Do any creatures naturally have them but humans? I mean, mammals nurse and have live young and all that, but boobs are a pretty strictly human thing.


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Raptros said:


> I find boobs on species that don't naturally have them disturbing. Boobs are should be limited to mammals.




Well, all furries are about half mammals as they have human in them :/


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



BlueStreak98 said:


> Do any creatures naturally have them but humans? I mean, mammals nurse and have live young and all that, but boobs are a pretty strictly human thing.


Mammary glands, all female mammals have them and it's one of the defining features that makes a mammal, a mammal.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Raptros said:


> Mammary glands, all female mammals have them and it's one of the defining features that makes a mammal, a mammal.


This is true. I struggle a bit with non-mammal furs anyway, so I suppose I didn't think of it that way. Dragons are a whole other story, of course.


----------



## sunandshadow (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

If I'm designing a species or character, I design them to be attractive according to my personal standards and taste.  I'm a human, and I'm generally more attracted to human bodies than animal ones (aside from our sad lack of tails, wings, and mobile ears).  It would be more surprising if many humans _didn't_ prefer human genitals and chests.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



BlueStreak98 said:


> This is true. I struggle a bit with non-mammal furs anyway, so I suppose I didn't think of it that way. Dragons are a whole other story, of course.


 I still like female dragons to have no boobs though, as they're technically reptile. There are other ways for an artist to distinguish between the male and the female of a non-mammal species, apart from the obvious of course.


----------



## moonstone_dreamer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Well, for me it'd be a little hard to have species-accurate genitalia!
Insects in general are kind of weird that way. I'd give female insects mostly human-looking genitals, but with males I'm a bit more flexible. Probably a somewhat scaly/segmented look, but not TOO crazy. I admit I have a thing for xenobiology!

Edit: I draw moths with big poofy chest fur/hair, so there's not much visible difference between genders, chest-wise. No nipples, no belly button.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

I myself like both human and "anatomically correct" genitalia, so it depends more on the artist's style. Generally I prefer realistic styles to be more accurate to the species and toony styles to be more humanoid. Outside of that context, the distinction makes no difference to me.


----------



## Ramses (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Tigercougar said:


> What I _don't_ personally enjoy is anthro canines where the penis is held up by a fold of skin, as in real-life dogs. I prefer an anthro penis to dangle as on a human male.



I agree. That fold doesn't look . . . . practical. I look at that, and I think - how would that actually work? On a human-like, anthro canine.

My sona is an anthro who walks on two legs, so, his penis dangles, like mine. It would be different if my sona were more like an actual wolf (like my pic) - 'cause then he would have wolfish genitalia.

Is it just me, or is "Wolfish Genitalia" a great name for a band?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Ramses said:


> I agree. That fold doesn't look . . . . practical. I look at that, and I think - how would that actually work? On a human-like, anthro canine.
> 
> My sona is an anthro who walks on two legs, so, his penis dangles, like mine. It would be different if my sona were more like an actual wolf (like my pic) - 'cause then he would have wolfish genitalia.
> 
> Is it just me, or is *"Wolfish Genitalia" *a great name for a band?



It's a brand of condoms that nobody can use. 

Why can't they use them?

They all have knots in them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Dogdong is just too much on the wrong side for my liking...

I don't really think much about my OC's cocks anyway. But they'd be humany no doubt.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

I really don't get the huge proportion of animal genitals in this fandom. It makes a little bit of sick come up when I think about it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

No genitalia, because shit's gross as fuck.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Vaelarsa said:


> No genitalia, because shit's gross as fuck.



Having no genitals is even more disturbing. e_O


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Fallowfox said:


> I really don't get the huge proportion of animal genitals in this fandom. It makes a little bit of sick come up when I think about it.



Well the character IS an animal to a degree, so I can see how some people want their characters to have as much animal anatomy as possible. It's just a fetish, nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Fallowfox said:


> Having no genitals is even more disturbing. e_O


I'd much rather look at a character that is like a Ken doll in terms of anatomy.
But I don't like characters, especially furry characters, in terms of sexuality.
And I don't need to be able to verify that the character would in fact be able to piss / shit.


----------



## moonstone_dreamer (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

I don't have a problem with the animal genitalia. I mean, you can buy a horse dildo at your average erotic boutique, and there are other crazy looking ones too!
I know that I'm not sexually attracted to 100% animals, so I don't worry about it C:: 
It's not at all uncommon to wonder what something like that would feel like. ^^


----------



## BRN (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Pokefag here.


I think splitting genital styles into "human" and "animal" is a false dichotomy. It's a sensual object on a fantasy creature, and when you're having to describe it, anyone can guess what you're trying to achieve.

Some people find ridges, bumps, and exotic shapes to be arousing. Simply put, I'm one of them. It's that same logic that can lead someone to be attracted to the shapes that a real-life animal might also share - and the link that some people find uncomfortable is that animals might actually be sources of inspiration for new ideas.

However, I really don't see why that's a problem. Exotic genitals can be attractive, and so can human genitals. From my perspective, the choice is just one more aspect of a fursona, like distinctive ears or colouring; it's just the carnal part of them that appeals to what's attractive - and even more simply put, imagining how some more exotic stuff must feel can be pretty attractive.


ED: 





moonstone_dreamer said:


> It's not at all uncommon to wonder what something like that would feel like. ^^



Yeah, pretty much this.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

I prefer human genitalia. When I'm wanking off to anthropomorphic wolves having an orgy, the last thing I need is the idea that it might be bestiality.
And whether it is is off course determined by the shape of the naughty bits, and nothing else.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Depends on the artist, I think (for example, I think characters with more realistic elements like fur would benefit from non-animal genitalia). I don't think human genitalia works on some more natural looking non-humans; but the closer the chara is to looking human the more the non-human genitalia looks odd on the chara. Non-human genitalia has a fetish appeal due to its sometimes more pleasing shape and/or size to plenty.
I'd say it's not so much a case of the genitalia as how good it looks like it would be. I don't like seeing human-like boobs on furry characters (and like a tuft of fur there instead) but then I don't like boobs much anyway and when they are really big it just looks like tumorous growths to me like there's this sickly gross fluid inside waiting to pop, it makes me cringe. I don't see why there's so much of a bestiality association here, bestiality is bad because it you don't know if its damaging to an animal because they cannot consent and it's generally also far less clean; furry characters are fictional to observe the porn of such would be formally classed as a form of faunoiphilia than outright zoophilia, and roleplay would be considered as autozoophilia. Overall, it's just an exotic kink, in fact I'm pretty sure genuine erotic zoophiles would rather be with their "pet" than looking at furry erotica...

Though, I'm not that big into sexuality, tbh, if sex was banned from the Earth/furrydom, I wouldn't cry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Tigercougar said:


> Well the character IS an animal to a degree, so I can see how some people want their characters to have as much animal anatomy as possible. It's just a fetish, nothing to be concerned about.




I understand that it's my personal taste I find it gross, specifically anything that has large lumps in it if you want that mental image.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Mine is a mix of human and animal because that's what I like.  Full animal on more realistic art styles.


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



d.batty said:


> Full animal on more realistic art styles.



Reminds me of an artist who posted a clean version of her drawing and a guy came and bawwed on it because the adult one had human penis  And he felt that he had the right to have animal dick on the porn he wanted to wank to :S


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Heheheh, what a wanker.


----------



## Ramses (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I prefer human genitalia. When I'm wanking off to anthropomorphic wolves having an orgy, the last thing I need is the idea that it might be bestiality.



The last thing I need - in that situation - is my roomie coming home earlier than expected.


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Sorry for late response, was knocked out this weekend...

anyways some replies from me  not that the owners will set foot on this Thread again...

@Aubreys: Speaking realistic Intersex goods, do you mean more truly androgyne Aspects in Intersex Furs and less Female and Macro oriented, Ambigious Gentalia like irl and Not the perfect functioning separation as portrayed in modern Fiction or something else?

@Growlmon: So touching on a odd and for many uncomfortable Subject is immature, allllrrright...............

@Ricky: whatever floats your boat ricky, don't find what's weird though, If one is going go into detail on the Furcoat or Personality (for example) of the Character then miswell do it completly and not "halfass". Oh Society and its Tabu's...


Thanks everyone for the responses so far, most were understandable and others very interestingly informative. Just to point out through, i don't care that much for sexuality, i just like being detailed and realistic in all Areaâ€™s of the Character also those that might be ridiculous or uncomfortable to others but again to whose evers taste

Oh Just for some clarification on from a few replys, how is masturbating or having an Interest to Images depicting fictional Anthropomorphic Animals(and/or with species specific Genitalia) a act of bestiality, i always thought that would only mean as the Act of actually forcibly raping a real Animal?

PS: This is a generalized Thread not specifically aimed on Canines, no discrimination against Dragons and others ment, but please continue


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Gotta be human genitalia.  It's the only right answer.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Sheath's just seem more practical and fit in with the rest of the animal anatomy guess.
As for females human vajayjay and bewbs all the way.

And kudos for the Evangelion avatar.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*



Rin-U said:


> @Ricky: whatever floats your boat ricky, don't find what's weird though, If one is going go into detail on the Furcoat or Personality (for example) of the Character then miswell do it completly and not "halfass". Oh Society and its Tabu's...



... animal dicks :roll:


----------



## Nataku (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

All of my art adheres to the wookie rule. Genitalia is covered in fur (or feathers, or scales, species depending) so as far as I'm concerned its not really there. There are plenty of other ways to depict male vs female if its that important anyhow. Being as I'm not into the sexual side of the fandom, its really not something I have a preference for in art.
Strictly anatomically speaking, Nataku the dragon has a vent covered in scales and any genitalia she may possess is carried inside the body and not seen. My other two fursonas, one being canine, and one feline, are both covered in fur, and I've honestly never though about whether its a human or animal vagina. I just don't see a point.
All of my fursonas, despite being female, lack boobs. The dragon doesn't have them because she's reptilian, and I just think reptiles with boobs is weird. The canine is an utter bitch (pun?) and lacks many typically feminine traits (ie wide hips, smaller frame, narrower jawline, etc) including boobs. The feline is generally portrayed as being very child-like both in mentality and overall age, like pre-pubescent young - human children don't have boobs at that age, neither will she.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

Oh, and just because I feel like I should mention it, I like the inverted look of marsupials. The penis, I'm not particular. But the testicles above the penis just seems... intriguing.


----------



## Chernobyl-Hybrid (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

for my fursona...  since chernobyls underside is a dragon, it would be not showing unless they plan on using it. and it would i suppose be semi-animalistic..   not all to sure since i never thought of what chernobyls genitalia would even look like XD


----------



## Sithon (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

My 'sona has a sheath. I think whether it looks right or not depends on how the anthro character looks, for example if they are more human, animal genitalia would look wrong, but if they are more animalistic (Like my character) human genitals would not look OK. in the case of females, I think only small-no breasts are OK.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

I'd never use anything other than what I see on a human...or anything MORE if you know what I mean. BUT if I had a fursona, he wouldn't be in any sexual or flattering scenarios. I reserve that for characters not made to represent me.


----------



## Summer (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: (NSFW) A Fursona's Genitalia: Questions on Pysical/ Anatomic gender specific aspe*

I prefer to see the genitals matching the species, the more accurate the better.
 I have a dislike for genitals that lack accuracy from their species or if they have genitals from the wrong species. It distracts from otherwise good quality good art and stands out as a flaw to me. What irritates me the most is when egg laying species are drawn with external genitalia they don't have. 

Before I read this thread, I had thought it was about artists being lazy about drawing genitals properly. Some species have rather difficult/complicated genitals to draw so I figured that artists were not putting the effort into drawing the proper genitals for that reason. Going by this thread, I can now see this is not the case.

That said, the genitals I tend to draw for my chars(when I draw them) are simplistic. Since I have not been drawing sexual scenes or sexual encounters between my chars, there isn't really a need to go into details with their genitals.
If they are in a pose where the genitals would show, I'll draw them. 
Most mammals drawn by me get a lump on their belly in the proper place. I think the most detailed genitals I've drawn have been for rodent chars because I was a rat fancier and I know they are "well endowed".


----------

